# 4000 TEN Series vs. 4000 Series John Deere Cuts



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of you who are not too familiar with or want to learn a bit about the John Deere 4000 Ten Series compact tractors and the differences between the older 4000 series versions and the current. This is John Deere's PR take on it. There are still some interesting bits of info. in this page for those who may not have seen it already. The electronic bells and whistles are not for everyone but I have had very good experiences with mine so far. In my "unbias's" opinion. :cowboy: :smiles: :clown: :lmao: 



4000 TEN Series vs. 4000 Series


----------



## Dan22 (May 27, 2008)

*Anyone have the link that works?*

Hello, 
I just bought a 2004 4310 and would like to see this comparison link. JD does not have it working.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll see if I can dig it up but this post is about 4 years old. The link has been either moved or deleted.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, now you might have to find a link for the older 4000 ten models compared to the newer 4000 twenty series models. JKJK


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The biggest differences between the 4000 and the 4000 Ten Series I think is the addition of eHydro and the front and rear axles were updated. The engines and pretty much everything else were similar.


----------



## wmurton (Aug 7, 2011)

looking for a service manual for a 4000 ten series compact tractor. Any help would be great.


----------

